# Who puts franks red hot.....



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

on your fish. MMMMMMMHHHHHH delish.........


----------



## thebigwelsh (Apr 1, 2008)

my wife puts franks red hot on EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I prefer Sriracha myself.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'm not big on spicy foods, but Red Hot isn't too bad. It's more about the FLAVOR than the heat. It's GREAT on eggs! 

John


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Get some Gator Hammock,, you'll throw every bottle of Frank's you have in garbage... Use the rub and the sauce on fish ( and everything else)


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

only catfish


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

"I put that ***** on everything"....

^^^^
(The new add campaign)


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Kelly Johnson said:


> I prefer Sriracha myself.


Buffalo wings made with Sriacha are excellent. As well, sriracha mixed with butter prior to putting it on popcorn is also very good.


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

always.........and tarter sauce


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I put a little bit of tobasco in my egg wash when I'm making fried fish.. Adds just a little heat but doesn't overpower the flavor..


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

it's greattttttttttttttt on fish..


----------



## U.P.Nate (Dec 11, 2009)

sirslurpee said:


> I put a little bit of tobasco in my egg wash when I'm making fried fish.. Adds just a little heat but doesn't overpower the flavor..


Damn never thought of that!, I put tobasco or franks on everything it's really a staple food.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i do ... but i learned that growing up with a black family living in arkansas !
then while living with a mexican family i learned that hot sauce was for washing down jalapeno"s .... then that korean family it was for washing down kimshee 
well the only thing i dont use it in is my coffee and ice cream and chocolats and beer
.... must be the german in me


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

Franks got replaced in my house. 
Try a good local Michigan (Ann Arbor) hot sauce- Clancy's Fancy. 
Great smoky flavor. I haven't found anything it's not good on. Even my five year old asks for it and then asks for more with little tears in her eyes. But then again she eats raw jalepenos with cheese as a snack...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I put that S#$% on everything!
:lol: love that commercial


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

thebigwelsh said:


> my wife puts franks red hot on EVERYTHING!


I'd be very careful if I were you! :yikes: 



Kelly Johnson said:


> I prefer Sriracha myself.


I have a friend who used to swear by Frank's RHS, he's now a Sriracha follower! I tried some, its good stuff! 



jpollman said:


> I'm not big on spicy foods, but Red Hot isn't too bad. It's more about the FLAVOR than the heat. It's GREAT on eggs!
> 
> John


John, to me Frank's is a more flavorful spicyness then hot. I love to use as basting sauce when I'm grill'n chicken/wings!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I like to mix cajun seasoning in my flour for my gill fillets... yum.


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

I have always loved Frank's. I buy it at Sam's club. The package comes with a huge bottle and a smaller bottle too. I really enjoyed the Sirachi while I was in Hong Kong and I still use it at many local Asian eateries. Currently, I have a kick for Tobasco brand Chipotle sauce. It has a little spice combined with great smoky flavor, excellent on venison.

http://countrystore.tabasco.com/images/09753-original.jpg


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Burksee said:


> John, to me Frank's is a more flavorful spicyness then hot. I love to use as basting sauce when I'm grill'n chicken/wings!


Yep that's what I like it for. It adds a tangy flavor to foods instead of a lot of heat. I don't usually care for spicy foods for two reasons. Intake is bad enough, but the OUTPUT is the killer! :yikes::evil: I can't stand that! :lol:

But Red Hot sauce is great on MANY different things. I have several casserole type dishes that I make which it's really good on. But I'll even put it on a sandwich for a little kick.

John


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If you do some wings,poultry, or even ribs, try the Franks redhot "sweet heat" BBQ. Its awesome. Its a spicy bbq sauce that is excellent in flavor but not too hot. I haven't tried any on fish yet, but mixing it with some miracle whip as a dip might just be the ticket to try. Will let you know after this weekend when I have a walleye fry.


----------

